# اسندنى فى ضعفى



## nerooo_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ان أردأ شىء فى حياتنا أن نستسلم لروح الضعف مرددين  عبارات اليأس والاحباط ...تلك الحرب الشعواء التى يزرعها عدو الخير فى عقولنا حتى  نظل فى توان وعدم جهاد !!!!


+ نعم ....نحن فى  أنفسنا متوجعين ....ولكن لنا رجاء عظيم فى الملك المسيح .

+ نعم...نحن فى أعماقنا نشعر بالضعف....ولكن لايستطيع الضعف أن يمسكنا عن  الجهاد والنمو , أو يوقعنا فى شباك اليأس المميته!!!!!

+نعم... نحن فى داخلنا نعرف أننا ضعفاء أمام اغراءات العالم  وشهواته.......

ولكن بالروح القدس الساكن فى أعماقنا  نستطيع أن نقاوم وننتصر بل :

وتصبح أنشوده النصره  أنشودة رائحه فى حياتنا .............

v ان الله يصنع  بأولاده عجبا.... ان :

+ استمعنا الى صوته وسلمنا له كل  ارادتنا واثقين من رعايته ومحبته ان يفجر من قلوبنا براكين قوه تغطى كل ضعف وكل عجز  ....

ما أجمل سفر العبرانيين حينما سجل لنا تلك الايه  المنيره:

( الذين بالايمان ... اطفأوا قوة النار نجوا  من حد السيف ....

تقوّا من ضعف

صاروا أشداء فى الحرب هزموا جيوش غرباء !!) .عب 11: 34

'اسندنى فى ضعفى


حتى يطمئن قلبى  '


+ القلب المضطرب والخائف لاينعم بالسلام أ  والاطمئنان..

القلب الضعيف يتجه دائما فى نبضاته نحو  القلق ..... أما :

القلب المسنود باليد الالهيه ففيه  طمأنينه وهدوء

القلب المسكون بالروح القدس فيه سلام  عجيب لايوصف

انه :

قلب  يتحرك بين أصابع الله

فاذا وجدت نفسك ياصديقى فى قلق  واضطراب.....

اذا وجدت نفسك ياحبيبى فى فزع كل يوم  وبكاء......

اذا وجدت نفسك ياسيدى فى عدم استقرار وخوف  :

اسجد أمام الهك ....صارخا من أعماقك  :

اسندنى فى ضعفى ...

ولا  شى الخوف منى ....

اسندنى فى  ضعفى...

وشدد قلبى .....

وليطمئن قلبى بين يديك....

وهنا ترى سلام الله  ....وعطية الله .... وتشعر بمدى عناية الله لنا....

سيطمئن قلبك وتبتهج نفسك حينما :

ترى أن منه خرج  الأمر !!!

نعم سبب انزعاجك وضعف قلبك هو خوفك من  الاشياء الظاهره أو الخفيه



ولكن حينما ينكشف لك  أن :

كل الأمور هى من عند الرب  ....هنا

لن يوقعك الضعف فى شبكة اليأس أو مصيدة الخوف  ....


ما دامت الأمور هى من عند الله صادره  ....فماذا يعوزنى بعد؟؟؟؟


آه يانفسى  ....

حينما الى ضعفك تعودين...

والى سوق الخطيه تجولين ....

والى شباك ابليس  تذهبين....



آه يانفسى....

حينما يهمس الردىء فى اذنيك ....

فتضعفين  وللصغائر تميلين ....

ولطرق الاثم تذهبين ومن ماء  الخطيه تشربين...

مع أنك عالمه تماما أنه لايرويك ولا  يستديم !!!!



آه يانفسى  ....

حينما تتوانين وتتكاسلين وتنسين مافيك من قلب حكيم  مميز...



آه يانفسى....

حينما عن وصايا الله تغفلين أبوابك بل  وتتغافلين....


+ اذا علمت ياصديقى أن كل مايأتى  علينا


هو من عند الرب ....وبأمر الرب  :


سيهدأ قلبك ويطمئن لعمل الله  تجاهنا



- انها سياسة الله نحونا  ومعنا....

- انه التدبير الالهى الذى يرتب حياتنا  بامتدادها ...

- انه عمل الله الذى يفوق ضعف تصورنا بل  ويسند ضعفنا و يبدد روح العنف الذى يسيطر على قلوبنا

يا  صديقى....


+حينما تواجهك العراقيل ...وتسد أمامك  الطريق ...أسأل نفسك بهدوء:


ماهى نقط الضعف التى  سقطت فيها .....

ماهو الهدف الالهى من محاصرتى  .....

ثم اسجد أمام الهك فاحصا نفسك مقدما قلبك صارخا  من أعماقك :



اسندنى فى ضعفى....حتى لا يتملك  الفشل منى

اسندنى فى ضعفى.... حتى لا أخور فى الطريق  ....

اسندنى فى ضعفى يالهى



ياصديقى ...

ان أية ( من عندى هذا  الامر)

تأمل فيها الآباء بل وعاشوا بها فصاروا فى سلام  مسلمين كل حياتهم لله ....

شاكرين مرددين لتكن مشيئتك  فى حياتنا



وتأمل فى معناها يوحنا ذهبى الفم  فقال:

انها رساله صغيره من خمس كلمات فقط .... ولكن  دعها تدخل الى أعماق قلبك.. اتخذها :

وساده تريح عليها  رأسك المتعبه!!!

ياصديقى...

+اذا تعمقنا كلماتها بل ومفردات حروفها

(ان من  عندى الامر ) امل 12 :13

سيتحول خوفنا الى قوه  ...وشكوانا الى حمد وشكر وتسبيح ...


نعم ...بها  تهدأ قلوبنا ونثق أن الأمور بل كل الأمور من الله لخيرنا

ولن يصيبنا الا كل خير من يد الهنا...وهنا :



لن يسود الضعف فيما بعد ...علينا ..

ولن تجذبنا  الضعفات ...بعد ...الى الهرب واليأس بلحينما تهاجمنا التجارب

ويأتى عليك العدو كفيضان وكما يقول ذهبى الفم ...أريدك أن تعلم  :



أن من عندى الأمر

لكى يحتاج ضعفك الى قوتى ...ويكون أمنك فى محاربتى عنك  !!!!


uأيها الحبيب يامن تخور تحت  الضعفات

ايها الحبيب المكبل بسلاسل الضعف  واليأس

يا من تملأ قلبك بالشعور  بالعجز



+قم على رجليك وتشدد ...وشدد حقويك كرجل  أمام الله صارخا من أعماقك:



اسندنى فى  ضعفى



+قم على رجليك لتضع قدميك فى طريق الجهاد  الحلو ....متذكرا:



ان بداية عبور البحر الاحمر  .....خطوه !!!!

ان بداية سقوط أسوار أريحا .....خطوه  !!!!

ان بداية كل شىء .....خطوه  !!!!



اذن فلتكن الخطوه الأولى فى حياتك  :

+ القيام من ضعفك وصراخ قلبك ..اسندنى فى ضعفى  ....

وفى مسيرتك نحو الله....لتكن كلماتك محفوره فى  قلبك وعقلك ....أكتبها بأحرف من نور فى قلبك ...

ولا  تجعلها تبرح من أمامك.



( ان من عندى الأمر  )



وكما يقول ذهبى الفم  اليوم:

ضع هذه الآيه قارورة زيت فى يدك ...خذ منه كما  تشاء ...ادهن به كل ظرف تجد نفسك فيه ....كل كلمه توجعك ...كل تدخل يثيرك ...كل  مايكشف عن ضعفاتك ...ان يذهب اللسعه....وأما أنت : 




فستتعلم أن ترانى  فى كل أمر



....ان من عندى هذا الأمر ...بل وكل  أمر !!

صلوا من اجل ضعفى 


منقول للامانة​


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اذن فلتكن الخطوه الأولى فى حياتك  :

+ القيام من ضعفك وصراخ قلبك ..اسندنى فى ضعفى  ....

وفى مسيرتك نحو الله....لتكن كلماتك محفوره فى  قلبك وعقلك ....أكتبها بأحرف من نور فى قلبك ...

ولا  تجعلها تبرح من أمامك.

يجب ان نصلي ونصرخ  في اوقات الضيق

 لئلا يضعف ايماننا وفي اوقات النجاح لئلا نتكبر.

يجب ان نصلي ونصرخ في وقت الخطر لئلا نقع

 فريسة الخوف والشكوك لئلا نقع فريسة الخطيئة..

رائع موضوعك  نيرووووووو

بركة الرب تظللك..


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*شاكرة جدا مرورك المميز كليموووو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك دايما*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رااائع جداا

شكراا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## qwyui (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا بل رائع ومعزى امين ومرسسسسسسى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رااائع جداا
> 
> شكراا
> 
> ...




شاكرة جدا مرورك الجميل يا استاذنا​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> جميل جدا بل رائع ومعزى امين ومرسسسسسسى



الف شكر لمرورك الجميل دة :Love_Mailbox:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

